# 5 point harness carseat/booster for 4 year old...



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

I need a reasonably priced 5 point harness booster seat for my 4.5 year old. He is about 43" and weighs about 34 lbs., so average sized. Everything looks either really expensive, or a booster that is not a 5 point harness. Any suggestions? Something that is a little bit more compact would be great as well. TIA


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Have you looked at the nautilus?


----------



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

I have looked at the nautilus, and was leaning in that direction. I just wanted to make sure the 5 point harness would last a while - I get confused when it's an option to switch to the lap belt, it obviously doesn't mean that you have to, what is the height and weight limit on the 5 point harness and is this a seat that the latch system still works on even for older children?


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

subbing...


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I have super long torso children (torso height is what matters more than overall height ) and my middle fits into a nauti fine.. My oldest is outgrowing it quickly.. My middle was a 17 in torso at 3yos (40 in overall, 39lbs) and my oldest has a 18 1/2 in torso at 5 1/2 (45 inches overall, 44 lbs).;. My oldest has a frontier, expensive and overkill for most children but the only sit that will fit her as a 5 pt harness and she isn't booster ready yet (she plays with the seat belt/won't leave it in the proper position).


----------

